# [SOLVED] udev-197 network issues

## joekickass

Hi,

just installed udev-197-r5 and removed the 80-net-name-slot.rules to try out the new naming rules. I'm using systemd (systemd-197-r1). System boots ok, except that systemd floods the dmesg log with:

```

...

systemd[1]: systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer: time change, recalculating next elapse.

...

```

Now, my real issue is that my network interfaces are never brought up as eth0/wlan0 was. I'm not that familiar with exactly what service is responsible for doing this, but systemctl shows no service failing except ntpd (which is expected since I have no network).

I can bring them up manually:

```

# ls /sys/class/net

enp9s0 lo sit0 wlp11s0

# ifconfig enp9s0 up

...blah blah sky2 Link is up at 100Mbps

# dhcpcd enp9s0

...

```

Now I have network. 

I have WICD installed for managing my network connections, but I cannot find any config file I need to change for it.

Any help appreciated!

/ TomasLast edited by joekickass on Wed Jan 30, 2013 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joekickass

Answering my own post.

Fixed it by changing a few settings in wicd:

1. Find out your new network names (yours are likely called something else):

```

# ls /sys/class/net

enp9s0  lo  sit0  wlp11s0

```

2. Replace old interface names with the new ones in /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf:

```

...

wireless_interface = wlp11s0

wired_interface = enp9s0

...

```

----------

